# HareTales Webcomic update



## DSanchez (Jul 11, 2008)

I made a post before but found that I had posted in the wrong forum.
This is a new thread to let everyone know that there is a new episode out at HareTales.com

I hope that you are enjoying the comic so far - as I have enjoyed making it. Updates will hit the site every Friday with a new episode so be sure to check back.

Also - due to the feedback that I've received - I'd like to thank those that are enjoying it thus far. As for the others who commented about what the character(s) are wearing ( or lack there of sometimes ), as it is clearly stated on the front page of the site... it does have mature content in terms of suggestive themes etc. There will be wardrobe changes, there will be skimpy outfits, but there will be no explicit content. So if you don't particularly care for the skimpy outfits, check back when they change there clothes for different parts of the adventure due to climate changes etc ( I won't give too much away for those keeping up ). Otherwise - I'm sorry that you don't like it and hope that you will join me in my new story after HareTales comes to the end of its first journey.

Again - thank you all for the feedback thus far and I hope that you enjoy the webcomic!


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 13, 2008)

Page two is really good. And very touching too on the last panel. Nice job so far.


----------

